# how much gold is there???



## creth (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone have a guessimate of the amount of gold, and silver in 1 pound of CPU's. I was thinking between 1/4 - 1/2 oz of both, but haven't done any refining to learn yet. thanks for any info you have. 

Creth


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 24, 2010)

How many stars are in the night sky? 

Do a search grasshopper, and you will find all that you seek!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

This might help you. Do not go by the yield listed, you will need to do your own processing to see what yields you get. Everyone proceses differently.

View attachment Gold content list in CPU chips.xls


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey barren,can you convert this for me please?I formatted 2 weeks ago and lost excel.If not can you(or someone else) open it and paste it please(or email it to me)?I want to compare notes.
Thanks guys,
Johnny


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 24, 2010)

How many angels will fit on a pinhead?

There are several basic categories of CPUs, mainly based on age, and the.gold content on these varies considerably. For the very best of these, those all-gold side-braze CPUs, mainly from the 70s and 80S, the gold content ranges from about $160/# to about $400/# in gold content, depending on the number of leads (the fewer leads, the better) The 486s might run $100/#, or better. After that, everything goes downhill, with a few exceptions. I would worry about the gold. The small value of silver would only be a little bonus, if you can get it.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> Hey barren,can you convert this for me please?I formatted 2 weeks ago and lost excel.If not can you(or someone else) open it and paste it please(or email it to me)?I want to compare notes.
> Thanks guys,
> Johnny



Johnny,
You can just download open office.That's what I use.
Jim

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

How about some Pentium Pro's. This does not include what is under the 2 silicone wafers in the center of the processor.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

> How about some Pentium Pro's.


What am I looking at here frank?



> Johnny,
> You can just download open office.That's what I use.
> Jim


Thanks jim,I am trying that now......nice to see you.It's been a while.
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > How about some Pentium Pro's.
> 
> 
> What am I looking at here frank?
> ...



That is 50 Pentium Pro CPU's that I ran thru a sulfuric cell to deplate the gold from the lids, it also deplated about 80% of the gold on the pins in the process. I am finishing them off now in a batch HCL. This was all thanks to Steves guidence. Deplating time about 24 hours.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

> That is 50 Pentium Pro CPU's


Sweet,you should have around 22-23 grams there.
Jim Im still working on that download.Im trying to do it fast,I need to go lay down and rest,but I am eager to see this before I go.
Johnny
***EDIT***
Holy crap Jim,it worked.It also worked for something else that I needed opened.I can't believe this.....thnks bud.
Johnny


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey barren I took a real quick look at that list,and the yields look a little high to me.Anyone else see the same thing?Do you mind if I ask who compiled this list?
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> Hey barren I took a real quick look at that list,and the yields look a little high to me.Anyone else see the same thing?Do you mind if I ask who compiled this list?
> Johnny



I don't remember where I got it from but it was here on the forum, I don't remember who posted it to begin with. But yes I agree I think the yields stated on it are higher than what you will actually get. That was why I said don't go by the yield shown on the file to do your own process and see what you get.


----------

